# Harry Chapin



## DorothyinOz (Feb 8, 2014)

Does anyone remember this wonderful musician who died much too young?  I still listen often to his music.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

Am ashamed to say I had forgotten him.  Yes, he was terrific.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes, I remember him well, excellent song also.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2014)

Great artist, simply great.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Feb 19, 2014)

Cats in the Cradle.  Heart breaker.


----------

